# Cuantos Mh es la bobina variable (transmisor Fm)



## Alfgu (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola compañeros, se que este transmisor fm anda por el foro, y lo quiero hacer pero tego una duda sobre la Bobina variable ya que en el esquema pone que es de 3,5 vueltas, pero cuantos MicroHenrios puede tener y si puede cambiarse por un timmer o condensador variable por algun casual, aunque aconseje poner la bobina porque es mas estable, ahh se me olvidaba y si lo puedo encontrar facilmente en las tiendas de electronica.
El transmisor es este 

http://netsciencenews.no-ip.org/www...r-project?portal_status_message=Changes saved.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 10, 2006)

Holas.Alfgu.Rebista este tema  te puede ayudar en tu buskeda del balor en uH de tu bobina:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6717.html

 y eso de reemplazarla por un trimmer no se puede la bobina esta en un  cto tanke y necesiats una bobina en paralelo con un condenso...si o si.

BYE!


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 11, 2006)

Gracias VichoT, duda aclarada.


----------

